# Making rabbit habitat



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Can I use pallets coverd with brush to make a safe place for rabbits? If so, how high off the ground do the pallets need to be? Is there any type of brush or tree cuttings that is more appealing to rabbits than others?


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2005)

Yes, pallets work fine. I'd try to lay them over depressions in the ground but they work either way. Any thick brush will work. If you have some thorny brush that would be better, and evergreens are better yet!


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

It never hurts to put some plastic drain tile inside either.

A couple of courses will do it unless you are trying to make a monster pile.

Also, consider going around your town after Christmas hauling a trailer for all the free evergreens you could ever imagine.

No matter what you do, it will settle in time so the pallets provide a good base and protection from predators (the reason for the tile).

Also, depending on your terrain, a hinge cut tree over the top of the pile doesn't hurt a bit either.


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

i have never put one under a pile but i have big pvc pipes laying out in the field behind my house and the rabbits love them all i do is go out there tip them up and the rabbit falls out the end of the tube takes of running and i start blasting


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

jimmyo17 said:


> i have never put one under a pile but i have big pvc pipes laying out in the field behind my house and the rabbits love them all i do is go out there tip them up and the rabbit falls out the end of the tube takes of running and i start blasting


Never thought of that....sounds safer than jumping on brush piles.


----------



## WoW (Oct 26, 2010)

jimmyo17 said:


> i have never put one under a pile but i have big pvc pipes laying out in the field behind my house and the rabbits love them all i do is go out there tip them up and the rabbit falls out the end of the tube takes of running and i start blasting


 
We used to boot holed up bunnies out of pipes too but, that was to get a good chase going for the dogs.

Pipes, drain tile, it all does the same thing.


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

My dog was whiping around a 10' pipe, look inside and there was a rabbit tail showing at each end! I have a lot of the piles with the 4" pipes under old privicy fences and car hoods and 75% of them hold rabbits to kick out during or annual rabbit hunt for $$$. Last winter I made six 5 gallon bucket dens each placed under the fresh cut wild rose bushes. Placed 4" drain tubes at both ends of the sealed bucket with wood chips inside. When the bushes grow back and "seal" the bucket hopfully they will be utilized, good luck.


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.dnr.state.mi.us/publicat...tat/landowners_guide/species_mgmt/Rabbits.htm 

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

CarnageProductions13 said:


> Never thought of that....sounds safer than jumping on brush piles.


 yea it works good im gunna move them and cut some brush after deer season.Then im gunna pile the brush on top of them and see what happens.


----------



## apprentice (Dec 27, 2003)

One trick I picked up from Tx falconers, is the metal snake some use to help flush from irrigation pipes. A good quality metal tape measure. Just start feeding it in and rattle it around, and quick as a rabbit, a bunny pops out. This was after we had tried to stomp, stick our beating in and rattleing. They said they think because it mimics a snake when being fed into the pipe. Go figure, but it beats trying to pick up a long pipe with a hunkered down bunny in it.
Sue


----------

